# Cash advance on credit card



## stevieboy1980 (Sep 9, 2008)

Has anyone done this? For example if a currency exchange rate is good...


----------



## fcjb1970 (Apr 30, 2010)

Exchange rates on CC tend to not be that good, and they may charge a foreign transaction fee on top of that. Also they may charge you a cash advance fee.

As a rule taking a cash advance is one of the the most expensive ways you can get money. They will start charging you the CC interest rate on day one (not wait till end of month). I highly suggest against it.


----------



## Capt_Cartell (Mar 5, 2013)

I have done it when the exchange rate is better through a cash point than Travelex (other currency exchange outlets are available!), but really only on company credit cards when (a) I'm none too bothered about the cash advance fee (b) I can be assured that it's going to get paid off at the end of the month in full.

Just read that all back, may be of use, might be totally useless, but it's my 2 pence worth!


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

You should only do a cash advance if you need cash and your regular bank card doesn't work.


----------

